# laparotomy,common bile duct CPT code needed today!



## dschultz (Mar 31, 2009)

My Surgeon performed a Laparotomy, transcystic duct common bile duct exploration with extraction of stone.   Can anyone help me with this, please??


----------



## ekpehunter1 (Mar 31, 2009)

was this with a cholecysectomy? open or Laparoscopic?
47564 or 47610...i hope this helps..


----------



## dschultz (Mar 31, 2009)

No, the gallbladder was not removed and it was an open procedure.


----------



## Jarts (Mar 31, 2009)

Have you looked at 47420?


----------

